# New Pick Day...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And it does make a difference, not much, but noticeable enough. It seems to add just a touch of, clarity. There is wee bit more purity (?) to single notes. Dunlop Primetone Jazz III XL 1.4. (Compared to regular red Jazz III XL) They are a bit more pricey, but hey... PRIMETONE JAZZ III GUITAR PICK


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Once you've got thick, you'll never go back to thin!  I've been messing around with wooden picks a bit lately, and surprisingly it does make a very different tone/sparkle on an acoustic. Picks are not what you normally think of when you want to change or upgrade your tone. That's for sure.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

A new pick just makes everything so right again.



Lincoln said:


> Once you've got thick, you'll never go back to thin!


I went opposite , holding steady at .56. Prefer it for chords and like the flexibility, literally.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LanceT said:


> I went opposite , holding steady at .56. Prefer it for chords and like the flexibility, literally.


I am very similar as I'm using 0.60 (purple) Brain/Cat Tongue picks.
For clarity, I'm playing only acoustic guitar these days.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Once you've got thick, you'll never go back to thin!


That's my experience as well. I believe the pick should accurately translate what our arms/wrists/hands are doing. Thick picks are better for that. Like the suspension of car - a firm suspension may not be as comfortable, but is far better for control.

I generally use cheap ol' Fender plastic pics (1.21mm). But when I'm feeling shmancy/pancy hoy/palloy, I dig out my BlueChip and luxuriate. I notice a different with acoustic playing. I didn't believe it until the salesperson had me try one while auditioning high-end acoustics. Had to buy one after that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been going through my stash of picks the last few days and seeing if there's something better than the Fender Mediums I've been using. 

I keep trying to like Dunlop Tortex, but I can't.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've already misplaced one of them.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I found years ago that the tortex 1mm kinda tamed the ovation a bit but that was the only use for them. They sounded dull on my martins. 

I just use plain old fender 351 heavies for acoustic guitar, electric guitar and mandolin. They are scattered round the house and in my truck. Sometimes I find them in the washing machine etc. If someone asks to borrow a pick I just give them one of the 10 that I have in my pocket and don't need to feel like a dick sayin I need that pick back when yer done .... lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I never play with anyone anymore so I don't have worry about getting picks back in the first place.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

You need to get out more ... lol


----------



## Jeremykeys (Aug 30, 2015)

I change up my picks all the time depending on the kind of tone I'm looking for.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

Talk to Sambonee about V picks. Changed my playing entirely

Markus


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

MarkusV said:


> Talk to Sambonee about V picks. Changed my playing entirely
> 
> Markus


Once you use V Picks you never look back. I love a thick pick, 1.5 or 2.0mm. They are very substantial.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

MarkusV said:


> Talk to Sambonee about V picks. Changed my playing entirely
> 
> Markus



I agree and will order some very soon. Love the feel of them.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> Once you use V Picks you never look back. I love a thick pick, 1.5 or 2.0mm. They are very substantial.


Try a blue chip, get hubby or the boyfriend to get ya one for Christmas


----------



## Yikes (Oct 19, 2017)

greco said:


> I am very similar as I'm using 0.60 (purple) Brain/Cat Tongue picks.
> For clarity, I'm playing only acoustic guitar these days.


I use the same pick for strumming. Try the TUSQ picks. Same thickness, but stiffer. Three tone (colour) flavours, bright (white), warm (yellow) and deep (black). Have sampled the white and yellow. I use the yellow when the strings are newer and white when strings becoming dull.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes indeed.. try a blue chip (which are actually brown but whatever...). I had one -aTP35, I think, and it has been mysteriously missing for a few weeks. I am still looking. Anyway, this is handsdown the best (and most expensive) pick I have ever had. It is crazy expensive at near $60 with exchange, engraving and shipping but what a difference. I will get a new one if I can’t find the other one. They are that good.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm now using a Dunlop Derlin 1.14 after using Fender Mediums for years.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Yes indeed.. try a blue chip (which are actually brown but whatever...). I had one -aTP35, I think, and it has been mysteriously missing for a few weeks. I am still looking. Anyway, this is handsdown the best (and most expensive) pick I have ever had. It is crazy expensive at near $60 with exchange, engraving and shipping but what a difference. I will get a new one if I can’t find the other one. They are that good.


I agree. I love my Blue Chip. I never thought I'd ever spend that much on a pick. Never should have picked one up to try on a visit to Folkway. After spending that much on a pick I figured what the hell and bought an Elliot capo to.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

For guitar... I know use my V-Pick Traditional Lite exclusively... 

Never thought a pick would make such a big difference...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I like the picks linked below but have a major issue with my right wrist (currently trying to avoid surgery) and find that my wrist hurts more when I use them, I am assuming because of the extra impact of picks this thick against the strings. 


ULTEX® JAZZ III GUITAR PICK  



In an attempt to use similar sized picks that are more flexible, I use these ones (.50 gauge for acoustic and .60 gauge for electric):


TORTEX PITCH BLACK JAZZ III GUITAR PICK


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You guys are all wusses, I use a toonie or a beer cap


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like to change em up a bit. Left triangle acoustic, right triangle electric. Sometimes they switch sides depending on the sound I want. The Brain (cats tongues) are quite a bit brighter than the Dunlops Tortex. You will note the Screamer V- Pick on the bottom right. Haven't used it too much. I will tonight though. Maybe we should start a "Show your Picks" thread.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Maybe we should start a "Show your Picks" thread.



Every time I am in L&M, which is at least 2-3 times each week, I come home with at least a couple of picks in my pocket. I have a small table in the basement that has about 500 picks on it right now. I could populate that thread by myself!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Maybe we should start a "Show your Picks" thread.


Three interesting variations - not every day drivers, though. Just for 'something completely different'.

BC, stone and wood.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

Personal Fave- V-Pick Stiletto.
Talk to Sambonee- he sells them. It changes your playing


----------

